# Cub Cadet



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok let me say this the CaseIH dealer in Carelton Mi, is very good. The staff there are very helpful. I discussed this problem with them for almost an hour. Let me tell you we went over and over all possible things that could cause this problem. 

We have came up with it being a problem of to much preload on the bearing. Being the problem is isolated with only the center spindle top bearing. 

So I got new bearings came home rebuilt the spindle again. But this time I only torqued it down to 75 ft pounds. So I will see if the problem is solved. 

The guys at the dealership told me that if it happens again to bring them the deck. 

They said they have a tool to check the preload on the spindles. They also said they have something that can check the deck for warpage.

The one guy said if they can't find the problem, that we can work a deal on one of the used Lowboys they have. Which they have a good selection of them. As well as Kubota garden tractors and compact tractors.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

The store a mile from where I live has a Cub Cadet sitting out in front of it with a big sign on it that says if you want a lemon buy one of these.


----------



## Ole Spike (Nov 22, 2004)

My neighbor's just broke down again. He now has a $4,000 unit sitting in his garage and is paying a lawn service to cut his grass until he gets time to tear into it.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Ole Spike said:


> My neighbor's just broke down again. He now has a $4,000 unit sitting in his garage and is paying a lawn service to cut his grass until he gets time to tear into it.


 
I am pretty good with these now. If he needs some help let me know. I can have the deck torn apart in about 15 minutes. I can rebuild the spindle with new bearings and bearing races in about 15 minutes and have the deck back together in 15 minutes cutting grass. 

If mine breaks again I think I will find someone to cut my grass for the rest of the summer till Sept. 30th. Then it can just grow from then.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

bigcountrysg said:


> The one guy said if they can't find the problem, that we can work a deal on one of the used Lowboys they have. Which they have a good selection of them. As well as Kubota garden tractors and compact tractors.


Big,

Now your talking............

First, let me say I am sorry to hear of all your problems with that CC. You have obviously put untold time and energy into that mower while your three acres is still not getting cut.:rant: And you've get more mechanical ability in your little finger that I've got in my whole body.

I posted on here before re the IH LowBoy which we had when we lived back East. Bot used from a IH dealer, we mowed an acre of lawn+3 more acres of field, plowed and graded a quarter mile gravel driveway etc etc. We had it for 10 years and then sold it for more than we paid for it.  The only problem with the LowBoys or a IH Cub I see is that they are getting pretty long in the tooth and the implements were pretty much purpose built specifically for those tractors and would be hard to find. But if kept inside, maintained properly, and not beat to death, both will run "forever". I know of several like that.

Now a word about Kubotas. When we moved Up North we bot a house with a "Challenging" driveway. Only 300' long but on a pretty steep hill coming up from the road. I needed a good machine to run a snowblower. Also needed a 4WD CUT with a HD FEL to build roads and food plots at our farm, run a brush hog, rototiller, 7' disc, ten foot cultipacker, 60" snowblower, firewood duty, pull out stumps,etc etc etc. Bot a Kubota GL 3010- 32 hp CUT. Have had it for 10 years and not _one minutes_ worth of trouble with it. Use it all winter to blow out neighbors driveways whose MTD, Sears, etc etc snowblowers are broken all the time. I dont have the time or mechanical ability to fix broken equipment all the time-I luv my Kubota.

Natty B.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

For three acres of grass I would look for a zero turn. I have an exmark I love and I would seriously consider a skag If I were buying. A comercial zero turn will probabloy cut your mowing time in half and last for along time.


----------



## FERG 06 (Oct 6, 2006)

That's kinda what I was getting at.
Seemed to me that the bearing was overloaded like a spacer in between the bearings was too short.
Don't have much experiance with those kind of spindles, most I deal with are the ball bearing type not the tapered ones.

Hope ya got it this time.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

plugger said:


> For three acres of grass I would look for a zero turn. I have an exmark I love and I would seriously consider a skag If I were buying. A comercial zero turn will probabloy cut your mowing time in half and last for along time.


 
I aggree with the zero turn. But I need to plow my driveway in the winter too. I see no need to have two tractors. So I will eventually replace the mower with something that can do all I need.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

Big,
Ditch the mower plow and buy a real plow for that truck.......

I know wishful thinking..... I would do the same think if i could.... I plow my driveway with my atv.... wish i had a plow for my truck though.... I had a 8 foot on my old half ton Z71 and it caused alot of parts to be damaged.

Probily better off with the mower and plow...


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I have a Gravely zero turn mower that has an optional snow plow attachment. My neighbor plows with his and it does a good job.


----------

